

IPAD-like tablet described by wolfram et al in 2000 - drallison
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=62959.62960&coll=DL&dl=GUIDE

======
Metatron
They described it in 1988, they predicted it's widespread use for 2000, so
they were off by a decade. Still impressive.

There needs to be a 'law' for all 'futurology' and predictions that adjusts
the time by a sensible factor after the predictor has justified their original
guess. Simply because we're always a tad early on most predictions.

